# How long do antibiotics take to work?



## alignment (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm taking amoxicillin/clavulanic acid for gas caused by SIBO. I read that 7-14 days on this antibiotic was an effective alternative to rifaximin (which isn't available in my country). I've been taking it for 5 days without any effect. If I see no positive results by the seventh day, is it worth continuing for a second week or should I assume it isn't working?


----------

